# The Ramifications for Covenant Successionists with regards to Dr. Alan Strange's essay



## Archlute (Feb 6, 2006)

*The Ramifications for Covenant Successionists with regards to Dr. Alan Strange\'s essay*

In the 2001 issue of the Mid-America Journal of Theology (Vol.12) an essay by Rev. Alan Strange was published entitled "Sacraments, the Spirit, and Human Inability". In one section of this essay (pp.237-245) Rev. Strange discusses what he calls "Protestant Expressions of _Ex Opere Operato_ Conferrals of Grace, and the Minimizing of Human Inability". He Specifically accuses Doug Wilson's interpretation of 1 Timothy 3:4-5, and Titus 1:6, as being well on the way towards "biological sacerdotalism". He also critiques the view, widely held in the CREC, of the husband as a "federal head", discussing the theological reasons why this language is only properly applied to Christ, and why it is erroneous to apply this language to an earthly husband.

For those of you who have read this essay (any seminary student, or pastor near a seminary library, should be able to obtain a copy), what are your thoughts? Do you find those who defend to Covenant Succession to be moving in the direction of "biological sacerdotalism"? Do those who hold this doctrine encourage a flawed understanding of the seriousness of our inability to be regenerated solely apart from the grace of God in the Gospel? Secondarily (and maybe this debate should be moved to a separate thread), does the view commonly articulated by those in the CREC of the "federal husband" fail to grasp the uniqueness of Christ's role and work, and detract from His role as articulated in the Reformed Confessions?

Remember, only comment if you have read the article, and can cite and interact with it. Hopefully, some of you will be up for the challenge, and the life of this thread will be longer than my post.

[Edited on 2-9-2006 by Archlute]


----------

